# Are y'all familiar with Ellie Krieger?



## jessicacarr (Apr 16, 2007)

I have only recently discovered Healthy Appetite with Ellie Krieger on the food network, and I love it. 
Are any of you familiar with her?  Are her show and website (elliekrieger.com) ("Small Changes Big Results") not just great?


----------



## StirBlue (Apr 16, 2007)

Going to check it now.  Thanks


----------



## licia (Apr 16, 2007)

I enjoy her show. She is much more "real" than most of the others. I haven't used any of the recipes yet, but will get around to it soon.


----------



## lyndalou (Apr 16, 2007)

Just saw Ellie on The Today Show. I also watch her show when I can. She does a great job putting across the message that you don't have to live on lettuce alone, but can tweak favorite recipes and use a little control over portions and enjoy your food.


----------



## Constance (Apr 16, 2007)

I watch her show sometimes, and I think she's very sweet. But many of the dishes she makes just don't look good to me.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 16, 2007)

I've watched Ellie a few times and while I might not rush out to make her recipes exactly as she did - she has give me "food for thought" on ways to tweak a meal to make it a little healthier. 

Sorry about the pun.


----------



## toni1948 (Apr 16, 2007)

I especially like the nutritional information she gives about the foods she includes in her recipes.  I like her show.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 16, 2007)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> Sorry about the pun.



You shouldn't lie like that!   

I have watched her too - I need to pay more attention to form an opinion.


----------



## Chipotle Tom (Apr 18, 2007)

I like the show, but I'm not sure she's very good as a TV personality.

She had a suggestion to use spaghetti squash instead of real spaghetti on one of her shows.  I tried it out last week and it worked great!  I'll never give up real spaghetti, but this worked out great as we were out of pasta, I had a spaghetti squash, and I didn't want to run to the store.

I haven't checked out the web site yet, but I think I will now.


----------



## StirBlue (Apr 18, 2007)

Chipotle Tom wrote:  I like the show, but I'm not sure she's very good as a TV personality.

Maybe she is a better TV personality than you thought.  She has renamed a few oldie but goldie recipes:


Wild Rice Salad
Creamy Cauliflower Soup
Spinach Feta Frittata


----------



## michen_122 (Apr 18, 2007)

I really like her show too, but I agree with Tom, shes not like a lot of other TV hosts.

I was reluctant about the spaghetti squash, but it was pretty good?


----------



## Toots (Apr 18, 2007)

I like Ellie and I've tried a few of her recipes - I watch her on FN if I catch the show.


----------



## jessicacarr (May 27, 2007)

Oops.  I typed in Small Changes Big Results on my post as though it were something other than what it is...her book.

I really appreciate the insight and calorie-counted recipes in that book.  I tried the meatloaf (turkeyloaf) with an open mind and I liked it well enough.  If you go into it with the pre-set mindset that it is _turkey_loaf, then yeah, you're not disappointed.  The veggies gave it a good flavor too.


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 27, 2007)

I watch her show but it's not one of my absolute favourites persay. She can get on my nerves sometimes. dunno why.
does any one watch "Just one bite"? (do you get that in the US??) any way, Ellie remids me of Theresa Albert, who is the host of JOB.

however...for my birthday i made her raspberry cheesecake, and it was pretty darn good! Recipes : Ricotta Cheesecake with Fresh Raspberries : Food Network


----------



## Flourgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I didn't realize she had a website, thanks for the link, I'll check it out!


----------



## LaVitaDolce (Jun 28, 2007)

I watch it from time to time and her recipes are very simple and tasty.


----------



## catloverr2003 (Oct 13, 2007)

It was her show that made me realize you don't have to eat much salt before you've gone way over your daily allowance of sodium.  Something like one teaspoon of salt is all you should consume in a day.  I just never paid attention to that before.

I've made a few of her recipes, some of which I will make again.


----------



## Treklady (Oct 21, 2007)

What I do like about her is that she doe snot substitute the real thing for artificial ingredients. But she just cuts down on the real flavor and you can keep the flavor. That is my angle as well. Because of her I quit buying imitation vanilla (ducks from things people will throw at her) and moved to the real thing. Even an old duck like myself can learn a thing or two.

I would rather pay a bit more (when I can) and have better flavor.


----------



## dex (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks for those links!  That frittata recipes looks good!!


----------

